
Show HN: Shiki – Access Wikipedia in your terminal - jorvi
https://github.com/jorvi/shiki
======
flagrantious
Just did a test.. sadly (and logically) sections that use images or graphs
turn up bare, but overall this looks pretty useful! Especially for moments
when you just need a quick blast of info.

~~~
jorvi
Yes, unfortunately that's one limitation of the (experimental) API cleartext
extension. It'd be really nice if they converted the image to an URL, but
alas! no such thing. Just made me realize that I'll make a request for such a
feature to Wikimedia ASAP..

